# Kings Backup Shooting Guard?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Currently, Sacramento's lineup stands at...

C: Vlade Divac...Brad Miller
PF: Chris Webber...Keon Clark...Lawrence Funderburke...Darius Songaila
SF: Peja Stojakovic...Gerald Wallace
SG: Doug Christie...*???*
PG: Mike Bibby...Bobby Jackson

They currently don't have a backup shooting guard. Who will they sign in Free Agency or trade for that will fill this position? Do you think they'll re-sign Jim Jackson?

Other possibilities are Jon Barry, Anthony Peeler and Lucious Harris.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bobby Jackson can play the two for short periods, and Wallace could probably get spot minutes there as well. They could always just resign Jim Jackson and give him time there too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Joe Maloof said on the radio today that they were going to let Jim Jackson try to get the best possibe deal, and if he cant they will offer him the minimum.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He also said they will be signing a 2/3.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> He also said they will be signing a 2/3.


so he said that he might sign Jimmy and another player (2/3). ?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They will sign a 2/3, and it may be Jim Jackson


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hedo - - He Do!!!

so if we don't sign Jimmy who else is available at 2/3 position that would be good for us ?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

You guys should resign Jackson. He played pretty good in the playoffs, and I think he's probably the best avaliable guy.

Lucious Harris is probably the next best alternative...


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Wing players are the easiest to find. There are quite a bit of choices available from old and experienced (Steve Smith) to young with huge upside (Demarr Johnson) to our beloved (Jon Barry).

But those guys maybe out of our price range.

Also on the unsigned FA list:

Eric Piatkowski, Voshon Leonard, Steve Kerr, Kendall Gill, Walt Williams, Donnell Harvey, Lucious Harris, Jumaine Jones (restricted), and Felipe Lopez.

However, only a few have the size to play both the 2 and 3.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it would be great to have jackson back.. but i personally think lucious and felipe lopez are pretty good players too... they're quite fun to watch, that's for sure.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

They might sign Lucious Harris if Jimmy isn't available. Lucious used to wear DADA shoes when Nets played Spurs in the Finals. (there might be a connection with CWebb)


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmm... I forgot to list Stephen Jackson among the unsigned FA. I just assume he will go back to the Spurs, but now San Antonio has three guys who play his position (Hedo, Manu, and Ron Mercer). Will Spurs resign Stephen Jackson? Should they? Do they have enough cap room?

I wonder if Stephen is willing to sign for the league minimum... with the Kings. Probably not.

Come back Jim Jackson.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Songaila will probably be Peja's main backup so Gerald would back up Doug if no one else is signed presumably but it looks like we're getting JJ back  I do hope Gerald gets more minutes though..if he doesn't get any sooner or later we never may see his potential.

I don't think Stephen Jackson is resigning with the Spurs, I don't see how they would find time for all their players..then again the same thing happened with the Kings last year


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Songaila is a banging PF, so he won't be Peja's back up. He does have range on his game but is not a good ball handler enough to play the 3.

Back on topic, it looks like Lucious Harris will re-sign with the Nets.


----------

